# Visayan: nag inarte lang ka oi



## macca37

This is my first post to this forum but I have a feeling that it may not be my last one. Please let me know if I am out of order asking these questions or if I should be in another thread somewhere?

My young lady has set me an assignment, she comes from the Visaya's and in a chat session made the following comments and would not give me the english meanings, saying that it was my assignment to find out!

Hence any assistance would be greatly appreciated and I'm sorry I can't supply the general thread of our conversation to assist you.

nag inarte lang ka oi

amaw ai

kapuy

ikaw ba nag inarti jud ka naku! ug ako mo talk nimu dli ka maka dungug?

I trust they are not rude or too suggestive and if so you won't hear from me again.

With thanks

Macca37


----------



## ayessa003

HI!!!
I am from the Philippines and I am in the Visayas region but I am sorry, I am speaking a different dialect, Hiligaynon. anyway, I asked some of my Bisaya friends here and these are the translations.

nag inarte lang ka oi
-- you're just overacting
amaw ai
-- you're crazy
kapuy
-- [I am] tired
ikaw ba nag inarti jud ka naku! ug ako mo talk nimu dli ka maka dungug?
-- you're overacting [towards me?] I am talking to you, yet you can't hear?

** We are not really sure because we are not really native Bisaya here. hehehe... but I think we somehow got the gist of it.


----------



## macca37

ayessa003

I really appreciate your response and it fits perfectly with what I may have expected my young friend to be saying.

Now I just need to go back to her with suitable responses and maybe she won't put me to the test again.

Once again thanks and a very happy Christmas to you and your friends.

Macca37


----------



## ayessa003

glad to help!!!


----------

